# Give Your Hornets Some Love!



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We had a great season! Don't stay down to long. It was a fun year and we are left with a lot of hope for the future :yay:

:cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I won't stay down for too long. Coming into the season if someone would've told me the Hornets would've ended up with the #2 seed in the Western Conference finishing with a 56-26 record and winning the Southwest Division, I would've taken it all day everyday. I just hated to see it end, although this season has totally worn me out. I guess we'll have to start a draft day thread now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im a sandy *** mofo for sure.... it wasntsts supposec to go dfown in this fashinis.... uighhhhhhhQ!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

'Growing pains' sting, but Hornets may yet recover​


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey Hornets fans, I was sad when CP3 and co was eliminated by the Spurs, but better luck next year. I really enjoyed watching the Hornets this year, and Chris Paul has certainly elevated his status from all-star to hall of famer in this one playoff series alone. He'll be great for the years coming, good luck next year!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Hey Hornets fans, I was sad when CP3 and co was eliminated by the Spurs, but better luck next year. I really enjoyed watching the Hornets this year, and Chris Paul has certainly elevated his status from all-star to hall of famer in this one playoff series alone. He'll be great for the years coming, good luck next year!


:cheers:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm going to continue showing them love by wearing my Hornets shirt to work tomorrow. I'm proud of our team and I'm really looking forward to next year. GEAUX HORNETS!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm already looking forward to next season. I hope the city can continue to show the support they did for the Hornets in the post All-Star period. If we can add some depth in the offseason primarily at the SG position there is nothing stopping us from going further next year. Everyone gained valuable playoff experience and losing in 7 games to a team as great as the Spurs is better than a sharp stick in the eye.

For years it was hard for me to imagine a championship team in New Orleans. It just hadn't been done before and it's hard for me to think of the city as a year in year out contender. The Saints have left so many of us heartbroken for so long. However CP3 is turning this team into a destination for free agent signings from this moment on. Who wouldn't want to play with such a heads up PG.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tears come down my eyes, but I know the future is brighter than ever.

This is the team that brought us all together, even if I don't have much time to post this year, I'm loving this Hornets more than I ever remember, the chemistry and love means so much.

Who the hell expected New Orleans to reach Conference Semifinals and win the Southwest Division?

If any, just us, cause *we* believe in the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Tears come down my eyes, but I know the future is brighter than ever.
> 
> This is the team that brought us all together, even if I don't have much time to post this year, I'm loving this Hornets more than I ever remember, the chemistry and love means so much.
> 
> ...


:ghug:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We are few but we are a passionate few


----------



## The Big Easy (May 21, 2008)

I'll be honest. I knew there was something special about this team. I told this to some of my friends as they are fans of teams like Phoenix, San Antonio, Miami, and the Lakers. I told them that the Hornets were for real and jokingly I said this would be our year to win the division and go all the way. Little did I know that we would actually win the Division! Now we didn't go all the way but I knew there was something special about them. I laughed at them when the playoffs came around because of the fact that I told them I was being serious about this.

Overall next year I'd like to go to a game as I haven't been to a game since I visited relatives in Tulsa(when they were in OKC) and I went to the Clippers game (which was my first game ever) very exciting and I'm hoping for an even better year next year!

Go Hornets!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Big Easy said:


> I'll be honest. I knew there was something special about this team. I told this to some of my friends as they are fans of teams like Phoenix, San Antonio, Miami, and the Lakers. I told them that the Hornets were for real and jokingly I said this would be our year to win the division and go all the way. Little did I know that we would actually win the Division! Now we didn't go all the way but I knew there was something special about them. I laughed at them when the playoffs came around because of the fact that I told them I was being serious about this.
> 
> Overall next year I'd like to go to a game as I haven't been to a game since I visited relatives in Tulsa(when they were in OKC) and I went to the Clippers game (which was my first game ever) very exciting and I'm hoping for an even better year next year!
> 
> Go Hornets!


Great to have you around. I hope you will keep posting! :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome The Big Easy! Nice to have another Hornets fan around.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ive become a huge hornets fan this past year, so much so that they are now 1B to the nets 1A. cant wait until next year, an improved bench and this team is gonna be in the finals


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> ive become a huge hornets fan this past year, so much so that they are now 1B to the nets 1A. cant wait until next year, an improved bench and this team is gonna be in the finals


I'm going to hold you to this. I expect some posts in here my friend...


----------

